# Cure is not far away with $500,000 awarded in grant



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well and hang in there. I am a sufferer too and one fact that we fail to accept is that there is NO cure.

I believe most sufferers here either suffer from primary TMAU or secondary TMAU ( gut dybiosis , IBS and etc).

A cure is on its way and is currently being researched. UK research team has just been awarded approximately $570,000 in research but that's not enough to get this going.

I believe if we all back this organisation up and donate what we can then we will be able to get very far. A cure could be just a few years away.

I believe the cause of my odor is bacteria because going on a diet such as the fodmap diet starves the bacteria and lowers its population. When this happens my odor is minimized. When I break my diet I feed the bacteria again and the odor increases.

We need to find that specific bacteria or a group of bacteria that causes our condition. This is something that Mebo Research is pursuing at the moment and could be coming in the short term.

Thanks all for reading.

----------------- ---------------------- ------------------------ ---------------------------- ------------------------------ -------------------------- ------------------------- ----Message from Trizyme

We are a group of experienced academic and pharmaceutical scientists from across the world, who have banded together to get rid of chronic breath (halitosis) and body malodour associated with Trimethylaminuria (TMAU). We believe it is an eminently treatable disorder, as long as we get the funds to pursue the early therapeutic formulations we have discovered to work in preclinical models. Some of us have formed a company called 'Trinzyme' in order to achieve this aim. We are collaborating with the non-profit charity foundation MEBO to help us meet our goals. We know that the naturally-occurring bacteria in our intestines are intricately related to the disorder, as people with all kinds of gut disorders, and subsequent microbial imbalances in the gut suffer from this disorder very often: with the 'wrong' bacteria in our intestines, our normal decontamination systems cannot cope with the amount of (very odourous) metabolites being produced by these bacteria. Consequently, the bacterial metabolites get in to the blood, breath and sweat of sufferers. This kind of bacterial gut imbalance is very difficult to treat, and antibiotics may actually exacerbate the problem.

In addition, the elderly are particularly thought to suffer from this body odor disorder, because constipation occurs more often in older people, and this makes bacterial imbalances more likely to occur. Therefore, this disorder can happen to anyone, though there are lots of elderly people who suffer. We'd like to help ameliorate this suffering, and help to make life more bearable again for those unfortunate enough to suffer this disorder.

We have found a therapeutic formulation that brings down these levels in mice and rats. The aim of this funding campaign is to help us further develop this therapeutic to help those afflicted with this truly terrible condition. We believe we have a good chance to get to clinical trials and to market in order to help get something out to suffers in the near future, but this is only going to be possible with your help.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

keep us posted to their findings..glad someone is taking us seriously


----------

